# Can't get enough? Yet another 2011 Tarmac SL3 Pro



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

I just took yesterday delivery of my new 2011 Specialized Tarmac SL3 Pro frameset. It looks better in person than I thought and i like the matte black and neon blue color scheme. I was expecting it to be alot heavier than my old 2010 S-Works SL3. I put it on the scale and was blown away; 900 grams for a 49cm. My old S-works 49cm was 890 grams. This is gonna be one light build.

Anyway here are some photos of the frameset and I'll update this thread as the build progresses.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Just for kicks...*

Here's the old 2010 S-Works SL3. White matte finish a little harder to keep clean. New Sl3 will have a similar build


----------



## fatdawg (Jun 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

@rcjunkie3000. Did you sell your '10 S-works? If so, I did almost the exact same thing as you. I had a '10 S-works Tarmac in Matte/Black (just like yours) and a '10 Tarmac Pro (Carbon color). It was a pain at times to keep the Matte Black S-works frame clean and I was getting tired of the color...hate to say it, but kind of looked blah after a while. Anyways, since I honestly couldn't really tell a big difference (if at all) between the S-works and the Pro, I opted for the '11 Tarmac Pro as well, but in the gloss White/Red/Black color scheme. 

Sold the '10 S-works.....got a Cannondale SuperSix HM.
Sold the '10 Tarmac Pro....got a '11 Tarmac Pro.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

I agree - that frame does in deed look better in person. Why did you decide to go from a S-Works SL3 to a Pro Sl3?



rcjunkie3000 said:


> I just took yesterday delivery of my new 2011 Specialized Tarmac SL3 Pro frameset. It looks better in person than I thought and i like the matte black and neon blue color scheme. I was expecting it to be alot heavier than my old 2010 S-Works SL3. I put it on the scale and was blown away; 900 grams for a 49cm. My old S-works 49cm was 890 grams. This is gonna be one light build.
> 
> Anyway here are some photos of the frameset and I'll update this thread as the build progresses.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Cni2i said:


> @rcjunkie3000. Did you sell your '10 S-works? If so, I did almost the exact same thing as you. I had a '10 S-works Tarmac in Matte/Black (just like yours) and a '10 Tarmac Pro (Carbon color). It was a pain at times to keep the Matte Black S-works frame clean and I was getting tired of the color...hate to say it, but kind of looked blah after a while. Anyways, since I honestly couldn't really tell a big difference (if at all) between the S-works and the Pro, I opted for the '11 Tarmac Pro as well, but in the gloss White/Red/Black color scheme.
> 
> Sold the '10 S-works.....got a Cannondale SuperSix HM.
> Sold the '10 Tarmac Pro....got a '11 Tarmac Pro.


Yes i sold my 2010 sworks pictured above including the roval rapid sl45 wheels. I kept the sram red and some components. I did grow tired of the color but not the ride and yes it was a pain to keep clean. The color on mine wasnt really white, it had a pearl cream color to it and i wanted superwhite. I got the sworks as a back up rain bike while i was waiting for months on a different brand frame. 6 months was too long of a wait and Ive always been a tarmac fan but never owned one. I ended up getting a used sworks frame to try out and i was hooked.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

terrain said:


> I agree - that frame does in deed look better in person. Why did you decide to go from a S-Works SL3 to a Pro Sl3?


I got the 2010 s works sl3 used for a great price until my wilier cento sl arrived. I sold it soon after. Months after, and getting the first ding on my cento sl, I realized it would be nice to build a second bike as a backup. I had enough leftover components from my sworks to make a second bike.

My lbs looked but no sworks frames in my size in a color scheme that appealed to me at this time of the year plus all '11 sworks frames are now bb30, my '10 works was english threaded and thats what i needed. Since i had very little time with the 2010 sworks (1 month) I'm hoping i wont notice a huge difference. Once built and I get some saddle time with it i'll be able to make a comparison.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok, I finally built it up mid Sept to use for a local TT hill climb race. Here's a pic of it cleaned up after a wet n rainy noon ride. It's a bit late since the SL4 is all the rage.:mad2: I have my eye on a black S-Works SL4 but I'll cave after I put a few thousand miles on the SL3 Pro; only has 328mi now.

Its built with SRAM Red and it rolls on '11 Ksyrium SR wheels. Its got Zero G brakes and Speedplay Zero Ti pedals. '11 Toupe Pro carbon rail saddle, S-Works seatpost, Ritchey WCS stem. As pictured it's 14.39 lbs. 

3/4 View










Side View


----------



## fatdawg (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks fast...


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice looking bike. The frame looks tiny - how tall are (n't) you?!

How do you like the pedals? I was thinking of getting a pair. 

My SL4 S-Works is a hair over 13lbs (54 frame). If you want to lose a bit more weight, I'd suggest getting rid of the seatpost, as that's 100g too much.Otherwise, just the wheels really.

Nice bike!


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

bernithebiker said:


> Nice looking bike. The frame looks tiny - how tall are (n't) you?!
> 
> How do you like the pedals? I was thinking of getting a pair.
> 
> ...


Thanks, the frame is a 49cm; 5'5". The 52cm has a super long top tube for me, i think 53.8 so I went with the 49cm since its closest to 52cm at 51.8cm. I was surprised at how short the head tube looks but the thing descents like rocket compared to my other bike. Must be the lower cg.

I got used to speedplay pedals and I like them. You need to stomp down to clip in instead of leading with toe. I started out with ultegra Look-style pedals. Its a matter of personal preference but I got sold on the double-sided clip-in. 

Thats great to know you got the 54cm S-works SL4 down to the 13lbs range. What group do you have on there, wheels, seatpost etc? I have that frame on my list :thumbsup:. The seatpost is heavy but its matte and matches the frame better than stock. The wheels arent the lightest. I have a set of Rolf Elan Aeros (1340g) but the brake surface isnt that great; I get aluminum filings embedded in brake pads, not a problem with machined surfaces.


----------



## shb77 (Jun 17, 2011)

You're bike looks the business!
Really like the blue accents. Over here in the UK we didn't get that colour scheme.
Here's my SL3 expert:









I've just changed the wheels to the rovals, I see you've moved away from them - can I ask why?


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

very nice upgrades on the sl3s, im thinking about upgrading my fulcrum 4 wheels to something else. 
Maybe these:
Reynolds DV3K Tubular
Reynolds DV46 Tubulars
REYNOLDS ASSAULT clincher
Hed Stinger 50

What do you guys think? is it worth the $$$


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

shb77 said:


> You're bike looks the business!
> Really like the blue accents. Over here in the UK we didn't get that colour scheme.
> Here's my SL3 expert:
> I've just changed the wheels to the rovals, I see you've moved away from them - can I ask why?


Thanks i was thinking of getting the front fork done in matte black at Calfee which is located nearby or that local shop near Calfee. I was gonna tone down the blue a bit.

The rovals are nice looking wheels. I had red hubs and spokes. I sold them because i knew my next frame wouldnt have the color red in it. Actually i was searching for a set like yours or a 2012 set.

Nice color scheme, I never really saw a red version of my frame :thumbsup:


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

ezrida said:


> very nice upgrades on the sl3s, im thinking about upgrading my fulcrum 4 wheels to something else.
> Maybe these:
> Reynolds DV3K Tubular
> Reynolds DV46 Tubulars
> ...


I've owned Reynolds Assaults and liked them. I sold them since i rarely used it. I do alot of hill climbing. They were light for the price. Get the DV46 for racing. Assaults for everyday use.. I think 45-46mm depth wheels are a good balance of aero and lightness. They also look nice on the bike.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

is it that huge of a diff. going from fulcrum 4 to those? i've never rode anything other than the stock wheels. thanks


----------



## CEARACING (Sep 5, 2011)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Ok, I finally built it up mid Sept to use for a local TT hill climb race. Here's a pic of it cleaned up after a wet n rainy noon ride. It's a bit late since the SL4 is all the rage.:mad2: I have my eye on a black S-Works SL4 but I'll cave after I put a few thousand miles on the SL3 Pro; only has 328mi now.
> 
> Its built with SRAM Red and it rolls on '11 Ksyrium SR wheels. Its got Zero G brakes and Speeday Zero Ti pedals. '11 Toupe Pro carbon rail saddle, S-Works seatpost, Ritchey WCS stem. As pictured it's 14.39 lbs.
> 
> ...


Amazing ride!!!, my father rides the same in white/black/red, do you use OSBB bottom bracket or the 24 x 1.37???
enjoy it!!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Very nice. I have the white black and red. Was out on utter this morning. Even though it was cold and i was getting over a nasty virus. It was still a pleasure.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

I'm curious as to whether anyone has weighed the new style double bolt S-Works seatpost?


----------



## LONDON-GUY (Oct 3, 2011)

Have you cut the bars down ? As they look very short on the bottom Nice bike


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Fulcrum 4 to Reynolds Carbon wheels*



ezrida said:


> is it that huge of a diff. going from fulcrum 4 to those? i've never rode anything other than the stock wheels. thanks


I've never experienced riding the Fulcrum 4's but I know that stock model was made particularly for Specialized. I wouldn't say a there is a huge difference going to the Reynolds Assaults (2010 model year at 1525g) and the current Reynolds Assaults (1483grams) but you will notice a difference during high speed since the wheels are aero. You might shave off some watts. The best way to gauge is if you have a power meter to measure the differences in rides over a certain period.

If you go with tubulars the DV46T will make a difference. You will notice the weight difference for sure. My friends who own tubular wheels say they are more comfortable to ride.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

CEARACING said:


> Amazing ride!!!, my father rides the same in white/black/red, do you use OSBB bottom bracket or the 24 x 1.37???
> enjoy it!!


Thanks! I just bought the frameset. Most of the stock was almost sold out for my size so I ended up getting the standard English threaded BB. That's ok because I was able to swap the components from my old ride w/o having to buy anything new! 

So far I am enjoying it and I choose to ride it over my other ride; I'd say it's a fun bike.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

NJBiker72 said:


> Very nice. I have the white black and red. Was out on utter this morning. Even though it was cold and i was getting over a nasty virus. It was still a pleasure.


I like the white, black and red too. That color was no longer available; so I decided to try something different and went with blue. It's tough matching components to blue because everything has black, red or white. Now Im thinking I should've held out for a white, black, and red too better yet just get a black and white frame next time. However, I enjoy the ride alot. 

Get better soon and keep on riding :thumbsup:


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

*S-Works seatpost*



tommyturbo said:


> I'm curious as to whether anyone has weighed the new style double bolt S-Works seatpost?


I did weigh the S-Works seatpost and definitely not light nor very heavy; it was about 200 grams if I recall. I know there are lighter brand seatposts but the S-Works matches the matte black finish of current Specialized bikes better.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Easton EC90 Aero bars*



LONDON-GUY said:


> Have you cut the bars down ? As they look very short on the bottom Nice bike


Thanks :thumbsup:

Nope, the bars are completely stock Eeaston EC90 Aero bars. Not the lightest at 225g. The reach is 75m and the drop is 130mm size 42cm. 

From the Easton site:

"...Ergonomic bend in the drops for a low and fast hand position during sprints or time trialing..."


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> I like the white, black and red too. That color was no longer available; so I decided to try something different and went with blue. It's tough matching components to blue because everything has black, red or white. Now Im thinking I should've held out for a white, black, and red too better yet just get a black and white frame next time. However, I enjoy the ride alot.
> 
> Get better soon and keep on riding :thumbsup:


I like the scheme and it is part of the reason why I did not more strongly consider the expert in black and yellow (even though that would have matched a lot of clothing). But overall I would love the bike if it was pink and purple.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

*2011 Tarmac SL# Pro - SRAM Red Black chain ring added*

Minor Update after 403mi...added SRAM Red black chainring. Other than that nothing new. Saving other SRAM Red Black parts for a future build sometime next year. SL4?  We'll see, enjoying SL3 now :thumbsup: BTW weight of 14.39lbs is without Garmin unit and mount but everything else pictured.


----------

